# Hey all from Boston MA!



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi fellow New Englander!


----------



## newbee816 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello

There are a few of us here in Mass I am in Townsend and this is my second year now with 3 hives. Many folks on here have been great and answered and laughed at a few of my stupid moves. Do not feel stupid asking any questions someone here will help. Good Luck

Eileen


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you attend the Beekeeping school/class that the Norfolk County Beekeepers Association gave a few months back? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, I did!! I had no intention of getting bees when I joined (thought I'd just take the class) but here I am. If you attended as well, you probably know me as the girl who turned ashen every time someone uttered the word "SWARM."


----------

